# Frame wird nicht geöffnet (Applet)



## CarloC (25. Okt 2005)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein Applet, dass sich auch richtig im Browser öffnen lässt. Aus diesem will ich nun ein JFrame Fenster öffnen... Wenn ich das Applet in Eclipse ausführe funktioniert das auch und das JFrame öffnet sich. Probiere ich es im Browser funktioniert es nicht.


```
<applet codebase"."
	code="AnmeldungFrame.class"
	name="MeinApplet"
	width="500"
	height="500">
  Ihr Browser unterstützt kein Java oder die Unterstützung ist ausgeschaltet.
  </applet>
```


*AnmeldungFrame*


```
new Stplweb(5).show();
```


*Stplweb*


```
public class Stplweb extends JFrame implements ActionListener
{
	private int gkz;
	
	JMenuBar navigation;
	JMenu auswahl, suchen, drucken, hilfe;
	JMenuItem organisationsplan, gliederungsplan;
	
	public Stplweb(int gemeindekennziffer)
	{
		gkz = gemeindekennziffer;
		
		setVisible(true);
		setTitle("STPLWEB");
		setSize(500,500);
		setResizable(false);

                etc.
```

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Danke

EDIT: Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass man die andere Datei auch noch irgendwie im html einbinden muss?!


----------



## Sky (25. Okt 2005)

Liegen alle Files auf dem Server ?

Gibt es Fehlermeldungen ?


----------



## CarloC (25. Okt 2005)

Nein gar nichts... das Applet wird angezeigt, aber es öffnet sich kein Frame. Auf dem Server liegen auch beide Dateien.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Okt 2005)

Welcher Browser wird zur Anzeige verwendet? Und welche VM benutzt dieser?


----------



## CarloC (25. Okt 2005)

IE 6 und 1.4.2_09

EDIT: Wir haben hier noch so eine andere Online Anwendung laufen... da öffnet sich ein Frame. Denke mal, dass es nicht am Browser oder so liegt.  :roll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Okt 2005)

Sicher, das der IE auch die VM benutzt? Die MS-VM wirklich abschalten!
Und was gibt der Browser für Fehlermeldungen in der Java-Console aus?



> EDIT: Wir haben hier noch so eine andere Online Anwendung laufen... da öffnet sich ein Frame. Denke mal, dass es nicht am Browser oder so liegt.


Edit: Es kann am Browser bzw. seiner verwendeten VM liegen. Wenn du dein Programm mit Java 1.4 kompilierst, der Browser aber nur mit Java 1.1 arbeitet, wirst du nichts angezeigt bekommen.
Zu diesem Problem gibts in der FAQ einen Beitrag.



> EDIT: Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass man die andere Datei auch noch irgendwie im html einbinden muss?!


Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
Nein, daran liegts nicht. Weil man nur Applets in Webseiten "einbaut". Dass Applet kümmert sich seinerseits um die weitere Behandlung deines Programms.


----------



## CarloC (25. Okt 2005)

Erstmal Danke, aber ich glaube ich drehe nun ganz durch.

Ich hatte was in der Datei auskommentiert und sie auf den Server gelegt und dann im Browser ausgeführt. Er führte das auskommentierte dann wohl scheinbar doch aus. Jetzt habe ich die Dateien mal alle gelöscht außer der index.html wo das Applet aufgerufen wird... und was macht er? - Er lädt immer noch das Applet!? - Cache und alles habe ich auch geleert... wie lässt sich das denn jetzt erklären? :\

EDIT: Wenn ich es in einem neuen Ordner probiere gibt es auch das Applet nicht mehr... ich habe jetzt mal den Java Cache gelöscht und den Cache auch abgeschaltet. Wenn ich dann wieder das Applet lösche wird es trotzdem geladen... (obwohl es nicht mehr existiert und der Java Cache abgeschaltet ist)... 

Er schreibt auch immer noch folgendes in die Konsole:



> ClassLoader wird referenziert: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@163765, refcount=1



EDIT_2: Nochmal neuen Ordner angelegt... das mit dem Frame öffnen geht! Das Problem ist das mit dem Cache, wenn ich etwas ändere und die neue Datei in den Ordner kopiere lädt er trotzdem die alte.


----------



## CarloC (25. Okt 2005)

Also den Catch habe ich über Bedienungsfelder - > Cache gelöscht und dann deaktiviert. Die Einstellungen dann übernommen und trotzdem speichert er weiter im Cache. 

Wieso? :|


----------



## Sky (25. Okt 2005)

patr1k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also den Catch habe ich über Bedienungsfelder - > Cache gelöscht und dann deaktiviert. Die Einstellungen dann übernommen und trotzdem speichert er weiter im Cache.
> 
> Wieso? :|


Nutzt Du einen Proxy ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Okt 2005)

Durchsuche mal C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Benutzername\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files
Ist dort dein Applet noch drin?
Wenn ja, lösche den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses, nach jedem Laden bzw. lass den IE immer neuladen.


----------



## CarloC (25. Okt 2005)

Ja... (Proxy) Ich hab da "Browsereinstellungen verwenden" aktiviert


----------



## CarloC (25. Okt 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Durchsuche mal C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Benutzername\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files
> Ist dort dein Applet noch drin?
> Wenn ja, lösche den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses, nach jedem Laden bzw. lass den IE immer neuladen.



Scheint am IE Catch gelegen zu haben.

Hab jetzt eingestellt, dass er immer neu laden soll wenn man die Seite aufruft und nun geht es.

Danke!  :applaus:


----------

